# Monitor Resolution



## nate88 (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey, 
- anybody know how to change the screen resolution in version 10.0, 32 bit? I only recently installed FreeBSD for the first time ever, and am I'm still tweaking things.
I'm using Fluxbox and haven't yet installed it's themes folder into it's main folder either and if there is a tutorial for that, I haven't encountered it yet. 
   I understand the screen resolution is in the Xorg folder, and I just really need to know how to manually change it, or is there a small app I can add like XFCE, or Gnome, has built into their utilities folders?
 I don't mind configuring by hand, but I simply don't know how yet; and if there is a little utility app that does that, please point me to it. 
-Thanks in advance-


----------



## Juanitou (Feb 13, 2014)

I use x11/xrandr with the -s _size_ option.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 13, 2014)

You can set the resolution by editing xorg.conf. If you don't have one it will use some automatic defaults. Apparently it's not getting the resolution capabilities of your monitor correctly. 

Have a look here: 6.4. Xorg Configuration. After that, post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log so we can see what's detected and what you may need to change. Also tell us what kind of graphics hardware the machine has, you may need to rebuild Xorg in order to get the most out of it.


----------



## nate88 (Feb 15, 2014)

Aha. Okay, thanks, 
 I'm still learning the similarities and differences in the command line between FreeBSD and Debian Linux. 

To edit a config file, do I use the VI editor commands to get to that point, then to save I just hit / and wq correct?  is VI an editor or part of the O.S. Itself. I've used Gedit, Pluma, and Leafpad for a few years in correlation with Debian based Linux distros. Plus learning how to get out of a `cd` location is something else I don't yet know. I've just been saving my commands and/or hitting “cntrl + alt + delete” to restart the O.S. So I don't accidentally screw up too bad. 

I found this tutorial that seems to be more of what I probably need to try:
http://www.freebsdwiki.net/index.php/High_Resolution_Console

Once I adjust my monitor resolution and then to merge the Fluxbox themes I'm then movin further into the operating system; both headless and in graphical mode . And yes the monitor is and old spare I had in a corner when a “newer” one suddenly quit working. (the other one went to the county landfill and it can stay there - I pray lol.)

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 15, 2014)

The editor I use most often is "nano"`... nano -w /etc/make.conf`, although others may be more useful for pasting code into from the web editors/xcoral;  editors/cooledit,.  I've the vi commands handy but only usually to know how to exit without making changes.
...................
BTW I read a thick Linux howto book before starting from Windows.  I advise reading , leisurely, maybe half of the Howto section here that you may eventually use in order to get semi-versed in the command line as well as parts of the operating system; one may find it more directly relevant than trying to read some of the guides online, if not speedier to comprehend the new stuff.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 15, 2014)

nate88 said:
			
		

> I found this tutorial that seems to be more of what I probably need to try:
> http://www.freebsdwiki.net/index.php/High_Resolution_Console



That's an old method, and will soon be outdated because of KMS.

For your other questions, please start new threads in the appropriate forums.  They will get more views and responses that way.


----------

